# If you could buy any skid steer which one would it be



## John464

going to be getting demo's on most brands of skid steers in the next coming weeks. Would like to purchase soon, April-May. Budget is 40k. If you could choose one for your tree service which one would you pick and why

The most important factors to consider

#1 turf freindly -grasss can be fluffed back up with a rake and no sign of damage
#2 lift height -reaches high enough to load a dump truck from the rear or even over the sides
#3 can carry a heavy load -larger logs we can handle the more productive it will be

Lets hear which ones I should be demo'ing


----------



## dshackle3

I have John Deere 325. it does everything well. With all skids you will have to be careful on lawns.


----------



## Mowingman

I would buy the one with the best dealer support in your area. 
My personal favorite brands of skidsteers are Hew Holland, Case, and Gehl. These three companies have way more experience building skidsteers than either J.D. or Cat. Experience counts a lot in my book.
Jeff


----------



## Husky137

Make sure to get one with high flow hydraulics so aren't limited in selection of attachments.


----------



## jazak

A CAT 267B with grapple, bucket, forks & auger.....(this is a track skid loader)
A skid steer would be a CAT 262B with all the above atatchments.


----------



## jonseredbred

Takeuchi TL150


----------



## grandpatractor

Deere 332 or ct332:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John464

dshackle3 said:


> I have John Deere 325. it does everything well. With all skids you will have to be careful on lawns.




this is not a tracked unit correct and you still make out OK on lawns? I was leaning more towards a tracked machine because they "float"



jazak said:


> A CAT 267B with grapple, bucket, forks & auger.....(this is a track skid loader)
> A skid steer would be a CAT 262B with all the above atatchments.



thats 10-15k over my budget at 50k-55k. I have a budget alotted at 40k for a new loader



jonseredbred said:


> Takeuchi TL150



again, over budget



grandpatractor said:


> Deere 332 or ct332:hmm3grin2orange:



ct332 looks nice. tracks look very aggressive like they do a good tearin up a lawn. Have you used this unit?


----------



## Wismer

Any skidsteer from the New Holland LS series.

Pick one that suits your budget and needs.

They are miles ahead of the competition in terms of stability and forward arm reach.

Or look at a Bobcat All Wheel Steer.

You can switch it between skidsteer mode for manouverability and All wheel steer mode for turf friendliness


----------



## Timberhauler

I'm thinking about making my next one an ASV30


----------



## Oly's Stump

I have a CAT 236. I would get high flow on whatever machine you get. I seen a Bob Cat with the wheels that turn and they are very good on the turf. I believe they are very expensive.


----------



## ASD

BOBCAT T250 u can get one for about 42k


----------



## sawinredneck

The New Hollands feel the mos stable and have the best visibility. Everyone I have talked to loves the controls on the Cats, but they are very pricey. Don't even consider a Case, just to hard to work on, Deere, last I knew was made by Case. The ASV machines have really peaked my interest!! I have been looking at an RC-30 myself. Owned by Cat, with Cat motors in them, supposed to have the Ca controls as well.
Bobcat by far is the easiest to work on, they make a great shidsteer, I have heard a lot of problems with the AWS system, and I ran a new one with the electronic hand controls like the Cats, it was the biggest hunk of junk I've eve run!! The controls where WAY to sensitive, trying to feathre them to smooth out gravel was next to imposible!
As others have said, itcomes down to support, I hear great things of Geihls, but no dealers around here. The JCB equipment seems good, but is it going to be like the Mustangs and gone in three years?


----------



## neighborstree

asv is the first. and only company that started making track machines. even cat uses asv's tracks on there loaders. any other track machine uses logering tracks witch i would never trust. not bobcat. jd or any other brand. i have a asv positrack Hd4500 forsale. heres some of the stats on my machine. compair it to some others and you will answer your own questions 

18 inch wide rubber tracks apply only 3psi . witch means almost no lawn damage what so ever

115 horse power 291 lbs of torque make it the most powerful skid steer on earth

19 gpm low flow and 30 gpm high flow aux hydrolics

4500 lbs of lifting compacity 9000 lbs of break out force

i also have a 74 inch root grapple bucket avalable with the sale of my machine. its on ebay with no reserve. heres the link if you would like to go take a look or make me an offer and it could be yours tomarrow

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=300085452149&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## neighborstree

better pics


----------



## John464

getting a demo on an ASV RC60 next week


----------



## neighborstree

thats a good machine, i dont like the cat control system for the drive. i like having independent controls for each track. its hard to get used to the cat control system, but once u get used to it its easy as cake.. and the rc 60 will outperform any loader in its class.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

For 40,000 you get a used 4x4 tractor/loader/backhoe and that would fit your top 3 things to consider even better. Just another piece in your puzzle.


----------



## John464

jonseredsjonny said:


> For 40,000 you get a used 4x4 tractor/loader/backhoe and that would fit your top 3 things to consider even better. Just another piece in your puzzle.




im open to any ideas...which brands and models specifically do you recommend?

Im also going to be getting a demo on a Swinger 2000 soon as I can locate a dealer the www.nmc-wollard.com website sucks. their phone number doesnt even work. so I had to email them. waiting to hear back for one of their local dealers


----------



## sawyerDave

*Asv Dealer*

John464- saw your posts here and at lawnsite- give the guys at Chesapeake Equipment a call. They are just outside of Felton, DE. These guys worked with me when I bought a RC-30 a few years ago, and they don't charge sales tax. At lawnsite all the dealers jump all over me whenever I ask A question they cant answer.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

John464 said:


> im open to any ideas...which brands and models specifically do you recommend?
> 
> I'm not trying to sell you on a t/l/b if you only want a skid steer but for 40000 I'd try to get the most for my money, if it suits your needs. look on ironplanet.com or equiptmenttraderonline.com for some ideas. I think lift capacity get up to 7-8000 and what better way to rid stumps than with a backhoe? I think most of these are all built pretty close to indentical.New Holland, John Deere, Cat, Terex. I don't have much time in any of them to answer what i believe to be better.


----------



## John464

The only tractors(or should I say non skid steer/loader) I know that won't damage a sodded lawn that gets watered every day is a Swinger 2000 and a Bobcat A300. 

I dont only want a skid steer. I dont care what it is except if it can attach a grapple and pick up big trunks weighing 2,000lbs and take them to my dump trucks without ruining my customers lawn. 

Im spending an average of 2-4hrs a day in cleanup and loading. when the tree(s) or branches are down I want to be out of there in 1/3 the time my crew is spending now with a log cart or wheel barrow


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

If its the swinger i'm thinking of the old ones are like and articulating loader the size of a skidsteer. As far a the bobcat 300 with the pivoting wheels, if it is the least bit damp you'll leave ruts from the wheels alone because of the high ground psi. Even more pronounced when you have one wheel traveling in the rut of the first. That's why some are saying get the tracks. But the tracks still have to fight eack other to turn the machine,but not as much as wheels do. The bigger tires on a loader/backhoe would allow the the tires to float a little better, granted once you put the weight of load on the front axle you'll be seeing ruts with most anything in soft ground unless you run float tires or tracks.


----------



## John464

Swinger has been advertising in the TCIA mags that it leaves less ground pressure when compared to a wheeled skid steer because of its wide floatation tires. They depict a skid steer severely rutting across a lawn in the ad and their loader not leaving an impression at all. I'll need to see it for myself to believe it.

I think I read its 14psi. Not bad since it can make sharper turns since it articulates. However, it may leave more indentations than say a tracked skid loader when running straight. This is what I need to find out.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Small lift capacity on the swinger but will do the least amount of damage to lawns IMHO. What are they asking for those compared to the A300?


----------



## John464

The Swinger is around $40k new, lift capacity is 2,000lbs. I like that it requires less maintenance than a tracked machine. 

the Bobcat A300 is 50k+. It is out of my price range. and I dont really care for its specs on paper anyhow.

The ASV RC60 lift capacity is 1,900lbs and is $37k. Really liking what i see in this machine, but havent tried one yet.


----------



## Treeman587

Swingers are the deal for Tree work. They have everything you are looking for.

But a skid steer is a widely versitale tool that mey help you make more money.

While tracked machines float, you cant turn without "shearing" off the grass in most cases. And they are expensive to take care of. One track is around $2500 to replace if you tear it or wear it out. A company I used to work for spent $9000 to rebuild the tracks after around 500 hours and that was just rollers and such, not tracks. Cat track machines are not all terrain. Many brands aren't. All it takes is some rocks to tear them up.

With your budget I would find a Bobcat A300. Tires are easy to replace. It turns. It picks up a great deal of weight. And has plenty of power for any attatchment.

I have a system I use to preserve grass.
1. Try not to go over the same area twice
2. make long sweeping turns
3. If I do have a tight yard to work in, I select one spot and do all of my turning there. Then only one area is damaged. It can usually be stiff raked.
4. Make the fewest trips possible
5. Full throttle is not necesary, 3/4 is plenty, The machine operates smoother,saves fuel, does less damage
6. If possible, drive straight in and back straight out


No matter what your buy though you have to be careful on grass.

Sure I have repeated some things said but I didnt read through everything


----------



## Wismer

John464 said:


> so I had to email them. waiting to hear back for one of their local dealers



ahahah if you dont get a reply email them back and say you are a huge operation looking to buy 10 machines, you'll have a reply the next morning


----------



## neighborstree

well now were in another whole ball park talkin about wheels loaders. check out the cat 904 or 906. theres tons of other brands that will please you over a swinger


----------



## l2edneck

BoBcat A300 hands down...................All Wheel steer, can load semi trailer, and very easy to operate.........


edit:Maybe outta yer budget think they are like 52k out the door but is the best machine out there.My old partner has two of them.They are ideal machine for many applications.


----------



## John464

l2edneck said:


> edit:Maybe outta yer budget think they are like 52k out the door but is the best machine out there.My old partner has two of them.They are ideal machine for many applications.




do you guys think buying one used with say under 500 hours is OK? This way I can stay under budget?


----------



## Wismer

Buying used is always a strong option to consider. Do not buy a used machine without seeing it, and check it over very well. Possibly get a certified mechanic or dealer to look over it for you. Ask alot of questions too.

Make sure you're not buying some one else's problem.


----------



## John464

Demo'd a Bobcat A300 today w/ 74" root grapple and turf tires. We did two large maple removals. Trunks about 5ft in diameter. Was picking up 10-12ft logs with ease and loading them into a 16ft dump trucks. I loved it. It was a back yard job with no truck access and I estimate saved us about 3hrs of time if we had to cart and cut the logs into small rounds.

I must say the thing is a BEAST!

I like everything about it other than the "turf freindliness" It wasnt so kind to certains areas that were very wet from the recent ground thaw and snow melt. Made ruts, but it was okay cause there was no grass in that area. The thick sod part of yard did well, but still left indentations that we lifted with a pitch fork. The sod part "passed my test".

A part of me says buy it and get some alturamats for wet areas and a part of me says if Im spending 50K on a machine it shouldnt need mats or damage any turf. The Bobcat 0% financing is very appealing....

I have it for one more day tomorrow. A a large oak removal on a steep hill.

After this the ASV guy is dying to drop off the RC60. I am very interested in seeing this machine with turf tracks. Our spider lift marketing involves "turf friendly" this may be a better match for us?

We shall see....


----------



## neighborstree

youll likethe asv better i promise !


----------



## dogdad

Comparing a bobcat 300 and a ASV 60 is like apples and oranges....try looking at a ASV 85 ,,,,,,thats a comparison.


----------



## John464

dogdad said:


> Comparing a bobcat 300 and a ASV 60 is like apples and oranges....try looking at a ASV 85 ,,,,,,thats a comparison.


Long as I can lift between 2,000-3,000lb logs over the side of a dump truck and not damage my customer's lawn. Thats what my comparison is about, oh and price too.

the ASV 85 is too big and expensive for me. Im thinking the A300 may be too big as well. 

My budget was at 40k and now Im willing to spend around 50k. + another 10k for trailer and attachments.

Neighborstree I will call you about that attachment you have.


----------



## neighborstree

ok, and if my grapple dont suite you. then my buddy who owns a shop rite down the street has a verry nice selection of attachments.. grapples. tree mowers. everything you could immagine. for really reasonable prices


----------



## lawson's tree s

the asv is a really nice machine i also like the gehil units should be able to pick up a real clean good running unit for a resonable price . id call a couple of dealers and demo them all/


----------



## Yellowdog

John464 said:


> Demo'd a Bobcat A300 today w/ 74" root grapple and turf tires. We did two large maple removals. Trunks about 5ft in diameter. Was picking up 10-12ft logs with ease and loading them into a 16ft dump trucks. I loved it. It was a back yard job with no truck access and I estimate saved us about 3hrs of time if we had to cart and cut the logs into small rounds.
> 
> We shall see....



What does your competition use? For what you are lifting, a few ruts is a small price to pay. Grass will grow back. A hand crew isn't going to do it and a crane may not be feasible so heavy equipment is necessary and a few ruts are a problem? 
Larger bobcats are versatile especially the new higher flow machines. Lots you can do with them. None are turf friendly unless you go with a light machine. 

Alturna maps are an option but that is a lot of work too.


----------



## John464

Yellowdog said:


> What does your competition use? For what you are lifting, a few ruts is a small price to pay. Grass will grow back. A hand crew isn't going to do it and a crane may not be feasible so heavy equipment is necessary and a few ruts are a problem?
> Larger bobcats are versatile especially the new higher flow machines. Lots you can do with them. None are turf friendly unless you go with a light machine.
> 
> Alturna maps are an option but that is a lot of work too.




My competition is using mostly manual labor and I have one competitor who loses customers because they have been screwing up their customers yard w/ a wheeled Bobcat with flotation tires. I always focus in providing a service not equal to, but better than my competition. High end clients see ruts and they have a heart attack. A lot of the people I work for are very particular for their lawn and pay a lot more for us because we dont screw up their property. I.e I dont pull my bucket truck on a nice lawn I use my spider lift instead. My marketing focuses on "turf freindly". Altura Mats are too tiresome to lay especially when its an acre away to the backyard for the trees.

I demo'd a few Bobcats and I dont care for them, track or wheeled. Demo'd a Swinger 2000 for 2 weeks, liked it very much but still not turf freindly enough for me on wet and the price and warranty couldnt hold a stick to the 2007 ASV RC50 Turf Edition. Of which is on its way from the factory to my dealer here in NJ. Just got a new 20ft Bri Mar trailer to haul it and one of our stump machines. Im hoping it arrives this week. Oh also waiting on a 63" grapple from Unlimted Fabrication. All 3 items should be popping up by the end of this week/early next. Can't wait!

Thanks to everyone who helped me in the decision process!


----------



## ropensaddle

What about the toro dingo anyone experience these little work horses


----------



## Willy Kurz

I have got a Bobcat S300 and it does everything I need it to do. But it's a most to get the all wheel steer if your on alot of turf. They also came out with the S330 now and it awesome. Also get the high flow package its worth the extra money. If you want something a little smaller that is productive the S185 is good for getting in the yards with a stump grinder and doing work


----------



## neighborstree

i just picked up a 05 T300. with only 700 hours today at auction. ill ge pics soon


----------



## flushcut

John464 said:


> My competition is using mostly manual labor and I have one competitor who loses customers because they have been screwing up their customers yard w/ a wheeled Bobcat with flotation tires. I always focus in providing a service not equal to, but better than my competition. High end clients see ruts and they have a heart attack. A lot of the people I work for are very particular for their lawn and pay a lot more for us because we dont screw up their property. I.e I dont pull my bucket truck on a nice lawn I use my spider lift instead. My marketing focuses on "turf freindly". Altura Mats are too tiresome to lay especially when its an acre away to the backyard for the trees.
> 
> I demo'd a few Bobcats and I dont care for them, track or wheeled. Demo'd a Swinger 2000 for 2 weeks, liked it very much but still not turf freindly enough for me on wet and the price and warranty couldnt hold a stick to the 2007 ASV RC50 Turf Edition. Of which is on its way from the factory to my dealer here in NJ. Just got a new 20ft Bri Mar trailer to haul it and one of our stump machines. Im hoping it arrives this week. Oh also waiting on a 63" grapple from Unlimted Fabrication. All 3 items should be popping up by the end of this week/early next. Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me in the decision process!



So how do you like it? I am looking into getting an rc60 right now. I dug this up on a search.


----------



## lly_duramax

*If you could buy any skid steer which one would it be?*

Bobcat T300


----------



## arbor pro

Mini Skid Steer. Will fit thru 36" gate and go places a big skid steer won't go yet can haul brush, logs, mulch and even move around equipment. A mini won't pick up a 2000# log like a big skid steer can but, it will carry out the 500# logs and piles of brush that your big skid steer can't get to and save you a whole lot of wear and tear on your back.

If I could afford it, I would own both - a mini and a full-size skid steer. Since I can't afford both, my choice is a mini.

That said, I like Bobcat, JD and CAT for full-sized skid steers. Always had great luck with bobcats over the years. I owned a 753, 763 and a 873. I suppose the 873 would be called an s250 today. I didn't like the bigger machine. Although it lifted more, it was too big for my liking. The 763 (probably called an s150 or something like that today) was just right. Lots of power but more compact and very stable.


----------



## deevo

arbor pro said:


> Mini Skid Steer. Will fit thru 36" gate and go places a big skid steer won't go yet can haul brush, logs, mulch and even move around equipment. A mini won't pick up a 2000# log like a big skid steer can but, it will carry out the 500# logs and piles of brush that your big skid steer can't get to and save you a whole lot of wear and tear on your back.
> 
> If I could afford it, I would own both - a mini and a full-size skid steer. Since I can't afford both, my choice is a mini.
> 
> That said, I like Bobcat, JD and CAT for full-sized skid steers. Always had great luck with bobcats over the years. I owned a 753, 763 and a 873. I suppose the 873 would be called an s250 today. I didn't like the bigger machine. Although it lifted more, it was too big for my liking. The 763 (probably called an s150 or something like that today) was just right. Lots of power but more compact and very stable.



That Boxer is slick looking....what do they go for? Treeclimber57 has the 763 (I think) He's happy with it


----------



## arbor pro

deevo said:


> That Boxer is slick looking....what do they go for? Treeclimber57 has the 763 (I think) He's happy with it



New, a 532dx boxer goes for between $23-24k with a bucket. That grapple was just custom built. I haven't gotten the bill yet but it will be around $1200-1500.

I'm selling the package for $19k with only 50 hours on it. That new grapple will carry a lot of debris. 

My previous machine was a bobcat mt-50. I'm selling the boxer to go back to the walk-behind style. It's just what I'm used to. I personally don't care for the ride-on platform.

Crazy how much power that 532dx has though. Lot of machine in that little body.


----------



## fatheadon1

my boss has a t 300 and an s175, iv run cat and i tell my boss every day to sell, them both and get a 185 with over tire tracks. for me the t300 is so big it has a lot more blind spots then the 175 and in thigh spots can be a pain in the neck. as for the tracks in my eyes unless you just going fwd and back you tear up more. the 175 is a great all around machine just a little under powered. with my boss when we were looking at the t300 i said you cant make a 11000lbs machine lighter and can cut big wood smaller so the 175 can handle it but the price was right so he got it still. this is just my feedback as im the guy behind the contorls of our skiddsteers.


----------



## arbor pro

fatheadon1 said:


> ...you cant make a 11000lbs machine lighter and can cut big wood smaller so the 175 can handle it but the price was right so he got it still. this is just my feedback as im the guy behind the contorls of our skiddsteers.



:agree2: Good point. Smaller equipment may not be ideal in every situation but you can get it into a lot of spots the bigger equipment can't or shouldn't go.

BTW - I demo'd a vermeer 600tx on tuesday. Not a bad machine overall. It's 25hp kubota diesel had about as much power as the 32hp in my Boxer though the boxer will lift a bit more. The controls were fairly comfortable although the reverse positions (left-right) on the joystick seemed switched around. I kept backing up in the wrong direction which was frustrating.

Unfortunately, the grapple on my boxer didn't quite line up with the vermeer's mounting plate pins so I couldn't move any brush or wood - just push debris and dirt around. It did that well. I did manage to get my boxer bucket on the vermeer so was able to screw on a 2" ball and move my genie lift around. The vermeer also did that very well. The earlier reviews on the vermeers that I've read online saying they are gutless are inaccurate IMO. the 600tx has decent power and a fast ground speed. I do wish it had a speed control. The joystick is touchy when you first jump on it. I suppose in time, it will become more natural.

All that said, it's overpriced. I think vermeer is just trying to charge a couple grand more for their name on it. My bigger boxer cost the same new as the smaller vermeer. Dollar for dollar, the 532dx boxer is a stronger machine that the vermeer 600tx. I would like to see boxer adopt the joystick controls. While a good machine as it is, it would be better with joystick controls.

Now I'm waiting for Ditch Witch to bring me a 650...


----------



## defensiblespace

If I were working on lawns all day, I would get some alterna mats to put down. Having worked on lawns for years, I know just about any machine will do some kind of lawn damage, especially if the lawn is wet. It is quicker to put mats down than it is to fix ruts. That way you can stop worrying about trying to find some turf friendly piece of equipment and pay more attention to the specs that matter when buying a machine. The price of the mats will eventually save you money in labor to fix damaged lawns and save you the headaches from angry customers.


----------



## arbor pro

defensiblespace said:


> If I were working on lawns all day, I would get some alterna mats to put down. Having worked on lawns for years, I know just about any machine will do some kind of lawn damage, especially if the lawn is wet. It is quicker to put mats down than it is to fix ruts. That way you can stop worrying about trying to find some turf friendly piece of equipment and pay more attention to the specs that matter when buying a machine. The price of the mats will eventually save you money in labor to fix damaged lawns and save you the headaches from angry customers.



Minis don't cause ruts. They'll rip up grass if you turn too sharp but they're not heavy enough to cause ruts if you have a tracked machine. I'm speaking from experience here. A deeply lugged track MAY leave a lug mark in really wet lawns but the entire track will not sink down and leave a rut. A little common sense and care and a tracked mini will not leave marks on a lawn.


----------



## Bowhunter01

I've got a bobcat S250 with the 15.5" wide superfloat tires on it, and the high flow hydraulics. I like it a lot, its a versatile machine. I would hesitate to carry logs out over a lawn that gets frequent irrigation without plywood or mats though. If its dry there's no problem. I've got a stump grinder and grapples for it, and don't know how I'd do tree jobs without it. I chose the S250 over the S300 because it was around 1000 lbs lighter. 

Feeding a leyland cypress butt first into the chipper from the air conditioned comfort of your loader will make you smile. Especially after you carried it 50 yards and then crunched it up with the grapples, which is what I would recommend for all leylands.


----------



## ellisi

*skid steers*

Look at asv, I think they have a turf "friendly" track option, look and see if they still offer this now that terex has bought them. They have also come out with a new pt 100 with 20in tracks that is coming out this fall. They said it has more gpm and higher pressures for cutters the dealer in my area is suppose to have one in soon and I am going to demo it supposed to be pretty nice.


----------

